# running a guest house or hotel



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi you all,
We are three people, who specialize in hospitality.
We are looking to move to Australia or NZ. Does anybody know of opportunities to open or run a Guest house or small hotel?
Please let me know if you know anything or if you have advise.

Thanks in advance

Max


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Decide whether you really should do this, because you're going to have to pay the house loan as well as the loan for the business. There is a huge difference between owning a campsite and owning a field. The beguiling thing is that it looks like an easy start up because all you need is a field but it simply isn't so and competition can be fierce. If you have sea, rivers, lakes, mountains or similar at your disposal then you may find things run well but be wary of buying a campsite in a "nice" rural area which is non-descript. I hope it helps you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

*?*



Barbaragabogrecan said:


> Decide whether you really should do this, because you're going to have to pay the house loan as well as the loan for the business. There is a huge difference between owning a campsite and owning a field. The beguiling thing is that it looks like an easy start up because all you need is a field but it simply isn't so and competition can be fierce. If you have sea, rivers, lakes, mountains or similar at your disposal then you may find things run well but be wary of buying a campsite in a "nice" rural area which is non-descript. I hope it helps you. Thanks for sharing.


How is that related?


----------

